# I Need A Camera With The Same Price And Quality Of A 60D



## Ansatgip (Aug 21, 2011)

Which Camera Is As Good As The 60D And Cost The Same


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 21, 2011)

EOS-1V. Better built than a 60D, faster, full frame, much better AF system, weather sealed, and alot cheaper!


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 21, 2011)

A 60D.


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2011)

Why can't it be a 60D? I mean if its the same price and the same features - well - unless you are looking at another brand (which considering you've put this in the canon section seems unlikely) then there seems no reason to get anything but the 60D. 

Unless you want to shoot film then the EOS-1V mentioned above would be the choice.


----------



## aliancer (Aug 24, 2011)

Your reason for not choosing 60D is very important, since it's a good camera for semi professional works, both photo and video. 

For a canon, i think you can get the 600d with better lens.
If you considering about the speed, just get the 60D with vertical grip, it will increass your fps 1.5x, and you can use AA batteries to put on. 
Otherwise, maybe 50D, the prev generation with better durability. 

7D is more expensive, but professional would go for this one for it's more feature in photography (except the manual sound record in video and the variant angle screen)

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## usayit (Aug 24, 2011)

A good conditoned used 60d....


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2012)

This question kind of makes no sense. A 60D would be the obvious answer.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Nov 4, 2012)

Wanna buy mine?


----------



## KmH (Nov 4, 2012)

The thread is over a year old.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2012)

KmH said:


> The thread is over a year old.



That's bizarre! It showed up in my active topics!


----------



## manaheim (Nov 4, 2012)

It showed up in my active topics, too.  I think KmH is lying!  Get him!


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 4, 2012)

manaheim said:


> It showed up in my active topics, too.  I think KmH is lying!  Get him!


LYNCH MOB!ldman:layball::twisted::greendev:


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Nov 4, 2012)

Not just a necropost.... A ZOMBIE post


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 4, 2012)

My recommendation still stands with the 1V.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > It showed up in my active topics, too.  I think KmH is lying!  Get him!
> ...



At least use the right emoticons!


----------



## Someones (Nov 8, 2012)

go for a 600D with 18-135, Its worth it. not full frame camera but yet it has the quality such as 60D
video quality is a bit low than 60D
but yet the image quality is good. 
Someones 5th eye
http://www.facebook.com/5theye


----------



## milkvetchhoney (Nov 16, 2012)

60D, or you can compare with the T4i, maybe this will help you to do a comparison and make a better choice


----------



## unpopular (Nov 16, 2012)

I pot bellied pig.

Don't know how they compare to a 60D. But they're SO CUTE!


----------

